# Custom Shoe Fulfillment?



## blackcheese (May 18, 2014)

Since there are tons of owners of DTG on here I was wondering if any of you know of or personally do custom hi top shoe printing at all? If so, definitely interested in seeing the style of shoe you have and some pictures of actual printed product.

If no one personally does it here would definitely be interested to know any RELIABLE places that do!

Thanks!


----------

